# Juices Turtle -new pics FEB 16 2012



## JUICE

here are some shots when i first got the little guy ...


----------



## JUICE

here are some shots a few weeks later of dinner time


----------



## JUICE

and here are some shots of the bigger guy today [email protected]!


----------



## eternity302

=) I want him!!!!


----------



## Chappy

I just LOVE this little guy


----------



## snow

He has grown a lot. He looks really good.


----------



## JUICE

Embersmom said:


> I just LOVE this little guy


ya me too 

although hes not that little anymore ...lol


----------



## JUICE

snow said:


> He has grown a lot. He looks really good.


ya thanks ..such a big eater ..lol


----------



## onefishtwofish

he is doing so well....good job with him justin.


----------



## beN

awesome pics JUICE!


----------



## kbuntu

what a cute little sucker!!


----------



## kodak

very cute Justin!


----------



## JUICE

thanks guys [email protected]!


----------



## Claudia

aaaawww thats so cute, i want one now lol. Maybe for my 72g mmmm i still have to set it up


----------



## JUICE

Claudia said:


> aaaawww thats so cute, i want one now lol. Maybe for my 72g mmmm i still have to set it up


oh ya save your pennies ... they are not cheap .. 

a 72 is to small as well , im gonna need a upgrade from my 210 to a 400 soon


----------



## simont

JUICE said:


> oh ya save your pennies ... they are not cheap ..
> 
> a 72 is to small as well , im gonna need a upgrade from my 210 to a 400 soon


400!!!! WHAT! are you serious justin! man! i want a 400 too! maybe.. possibly even bigger!!! lol =D


----------



## Meum

So many critters so little time. Very cool turtle, juice (turtlejuice!). 400 gallons greatgooglymoogly!


----------



## JUICE

simont said:


> 400!!!! WHAT! are you serious justin! man! i want a 400 too! maybe.. possibly even bigger!!! lol =D


oh ya man , you have seen the one at ipu right ? 400 is needed ..lol


----------



## Rastapus

Ours will be returning to the 1700 once the other fish are removed.


----------



## target

Very cool looking.


----------



## Morainy

Love the dinner pics. Are these turtles fully aquatic? Or can you take him out and let him hang around the yard with you?


----------



## clutch

looking good dude, keep it up!!!


----------



## gimlid

Rope a dope. Very cool. I've never kept a veggie turtle how often does he feed? does he wrestle with the clowns for control of the vegetables?


----------



## JUICE

gimlid said:


> Rope a dope. Very cool. I've never kept a veggie turtle how often does he feed? does he wrestle with the clowns for control of the vegetables?


he dont eat much veggies anymore , mostly pellets ...


----------



## JUICE

Morainy said:


> Love the dinner pics. Are these turtles fully aquatic? Or can you take him out and let him hang around the yard with you?


they are go up for air every 20 minutes or so


----------



## Luke78

Interesting addition to your setup.Does he get bothered by the others at all?


----------



## L!$A

AWWWW!! Justin!! He is so adorable

I really love this picture.. I think we're going to have to get one of these little guys!!


----------



## Adz1

they are awesome looking turtles.....


----------



## JUICE

L!$A said:


> AWWWW!! Justin!! He is so adorable
> 
> I really love this picture.. I think we're going to have to get one of these little guys!!


yup my favorite as well , even used it as my avatar ..


----------



## L!$A

lol he just looks so happy in that pic!!


----------



## JUICE

clutch said:


> looking good dude, keep it up!!!


thanks buddy [email protected]!

lests see some pics of yours ??


----------



## thefishwife

how long have you had him for now?

we have a cooter turtle - female her shell is now 10".


----------



## Rastapus

Here is a pic of the one in our display. He loves the sand, parks himself in the same spot to snooze every day.


----------



## JUICE

^^^^^^^^ right on nice pic 

no driftwood to scrape on , or mess up the shell 

thanks for sharing [email protected]!


----------



## Rastapus

Actually he is back under the same wood, hard to see in the pic. The problem was the large Tilapia was constantly nipping him when he was asleep. This would cause him to freak out and scrape against the wood on his way up. Of course he is the biggest animal in there now (for now) so no problem.


----------



## JUICE

Rastapus said:


> Actually he is back under the same wood, hard to see in the pic. The problem was the large Tilapia was constantly nipping him when he was asleep. This would cause him to freak out and scrape against the wood on his way up. Of course he is the biggest animal in there now (for now) so no problem.


oh ok ... ya no way to tell from pic .. right ok damn tilapia , did you make them fish food ? or did the rtc take care of that ..haha


----------



## Rastapus

Shark food. Tilapia are food fish anyways..


----------



## JUICE

here are a coupls quick shots !!


----------



## BigPete

wow u can keep urs with loaches??? mines a bugger! i can only put mine with an goldtail aro, anything else he'll nip at and kill


----------



## gmachine19

They looks so nice. Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## jkam

BigPete said:


> wow u can keep urs with loaches??? mines a bugger! i can only put mine with an goldtail aro, anything else he'll nip at and kill


that sucks. Mine is with some clown loaches, discus, flagtail and torpedo barbs. No casualties or even interest in eating them


----------



## JUICE

jkam said:


> that sucks. Mine is with some clown loaches, discus, flagtail and torpedo barbs. No casualties or even interest in eating them


yup same here ... but it does nip at my niger catfish ..lol


----------



## MananaP

jkam said:


> that sucks. Mine is with some clown loaches, discus, flagtail and torpedo barbs. No casualties or even interest in eating them


Hi Jeff how big is your little guy now?


JUICE said:


> yup same here ... but it does nip at my niger catfish ..lol


Hi Justin, very cute photos of your PNT i love him/her.


----------



## jkam

mine is only about 5-6" shell i think.


----------



## thefishwife

OK he looks like he is one heck of a character in that pic, awesome turtle.


----------



## JUICE

BigPete said:


> wow u can keep urs with loaches??? mines a bugger! i can only put mine with an goldtail aro, anything else he'll nip at and kill


not a problem with the loaches ... they are crazy fast and dont put up with that kind actions 

but the lazy fish like my ripsaw is fair game for the odd nip or 2 ...


----------



## JUICE

gmachine19 said:


> They looks so nice. Can't wait to get mine!


cant wait ?? i thought you had one already ?


----------



## L!$A

Myrtle looks good Justin


----------



## Rastapus

Justin,
If he ever out grows you, I have the perfect place for him!!!!


----------



## JUICE

Rastapus said:


> Justin,
> If he ever out grows you, I have the perfect place for him!!!!


haha thats funny ..

you have a better chance with all the new frt owners out there 

myrtle is like my dog or my cat , plus my wife loves it as much as i do , so as far as she is concerned , all my fish can go before myrtle ..


----------



## Adz1

that is such a cool turtle.
thinking i may get one one of these once i upgrade to a real monster tank.
for now i'm just playing with my 150g.

thanks for sharing Justin.


----------



## Diztrbd1

She is sooo cool, nice tank altogether & great pix! Hope I can get one, one day myself


----------



## Dustman

Awesome turtle, I've always thought they were cute.


----------



## Chappy

I just never get tired of see new shots of that cute little guy, especially the ones where he looks like he's flying. How 'bout weekly updates, Justin  ??!!! Love the pics; keep 'em coming.
Shelley


----------



## JUICE

Dustman said:


> Awesome turtle, I've always thought they were cute.


well you should get one , everybody is .....


----------



## Brisch

they are so cute i wish they didnt get so big


----------



## JUICE




----------



## O.C.D Fishies

He is so neat Juice and I just love the not so little anymore face. What a lucky gapher to have you as an owner.


----------



## CloudySky

Cute! Does he bother the other fish?


----------



## snow

Sell him to me,lol
He is looking really good though. How big is he now? Looks around 8"?


----------



## AWW

snow said:


> Sell him to me,lol
> He is looking really good though. How big is he now? Looks around 8"?


You already have one lol!

Looking good justin. Keep him growing!


----------



## MananaP

Hahahaha his just chillin' Justin, again thanks for sharing picture of the big guy. I hope mine grows to be as big as your guy, maybe another 2-3 more years LOL.


----------



## JUICE

snow said:


> Sell him to me,lol
> He is looking really good though. How big is he now? Looks around 8"?


sure 1000 bucks 

they have a similar sized one at fraser for that price and it has shell curl and a bit of rot 

id say its bigger than my whole hand now and my hand is 9 inches ?


----------



## JUICE

MananaP said:


> Hahahaha his just chillin' Justin, again thanks for sharing picture of the big guy. I hope mine grows to be as big as your guy, maybe another 2-3 more years LOL.


no way , it wont take that long dude !! 

just keep up with the feedings i told ya , good clean water with a bit higher ph , and your frt will be huge in no time


----------



## Chappy

O.C.D Fishies said:


> He is so neat Juice and I just love the not so little anymore face. What a lucky gapher to have you as an owner.


That's EXACTLY what I was thinkin' too  
So, Justin......that tank is a 210, right? Just asking for a friend..yeah, that's it..a friend who wants a turtle...only a friend...no, not me....a FRIEND  I REAAAAALLLLYYYY love this little guy - s/he's just tooooo cute. Good with discus?!


----------



## JUICE

Embersmom said:


> That's EXACTLY what I was thinkin' too
> So, Justin......that tank is a 210, right? Just asking for a friend..yeah, that's it..a friend who wants a turtle...only a friend...no, not me....a FRIEND  I REAAAAALLLLYYYY love this little guy - s/he's just tooooo cute. Good with discus?!


sure you can tell this friend , that they would be fine with discus 
keep in mind they go up for air every 20 -30 minutes , which may spook the discus at first , but in time they get used to it , i know my aro did !!

they do not do well with bottom fish such as large lazy catfish !! 
my frt just hates my ripsaw catish , but he leaves the loaches alone ?? 
and if there is a tail in the area ,and it doesnt get moved ?? then its fair game 

hope this helps your friend


----------



## Chappy

JUICE said:


> sure you can tell this friend , that they would be fine with discus
> keep in mind they go up for air every 20 -30 minutes , which may spook the discus at first , but in time they get used to it , i know my aro did !!
> 
> they do not do well with bottom fish such as large lazy catfish !!
> my frt just hates my ripsaw catish , but he leaves the loaches alone ??
> and if there is a tail in the area ,and it doesnt get moved ?? then its fair game
> 
> hope this helps your friend


My _friend _will very much appreciate this info, but I'm afraid it will cause my _friend _to start thinking about doing something that my _friend _probably shouldn't to  Thanks, Justin.


----------



## JUICE

its been awhile since i have posted pics of myrtle , so here are a few [email protected]! enjoy .


----------



## JUICE

sorry about dirty glass , didnt have time to clean just grabbed the camera and shot ..lol

here are some feeding shots , something myrtle does very well ...lol


----------



## tony1928

myrtle the turtle. LOL. Nice pics and great looking turtle Justin! Is that pineapple???


----------



## JUICE

tony1928 said:


> myrtle the turtle. LOL. Nice pics and great looking turtle Justin! Is that pineapple???


yup my wifey picked the name 

yes it is pineapple his favorite for sure [email protected]!


----------



## gmachine19

Can you hand feed him directly yet? I'm still trying to establish a good relationship with my new turtle and me.


----------



## JUICE

gmachine19 said:


> Can you hand feed him directly yet? I'm still trying to establish a good relationship with my new turtle and me.


oh ya tha pic with the cucumber and the pinapple are both hand feeding , its like my aquatic puppy [email protected]!


----------



## Chappy

Spooky timing, buddy - was just at IP in Burnaby and was thinking about you and Myrtle as I was watching their FRT. Just can't get enough of this guy!!!! Nice butt shot, by the way


----------



## JUICE

Embersmom said:


> Spooky timing, buddy - was just at IP in Burnaby and was thinking about you and Myrtle as I was watching their FRT. Just can't get enough of this guy!!!! Nice butt shot, by the way


hahah >> its not a butt shot , it is a chomping on pinapple shot


----------



## JUICE




----------



## onefishtwofish

r these the same as pig nosed turtles? that little face is sooo cute.


----------



## beN

such a beauty FRT. another gorgeous monster juice. 
keep up the balln' keeping .. haha


----------



## clintgv

Very nice turtle . Your pictures make me wanna get one hahaha. How big of a tank do they need anyways? Yours is so adorable


----------



## JUICE

beN said:


> such a beauty FRT. another gorgeous monster juice.
> keep up the balln' keeping .. haha


ya thanks man , gotta do what i do ..> lol


----------



## JUICE

ok lets see all frt owners pics here guys ????


----------



## snow

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-gallery-17/pics-my-fly-river-turtle-5474/


----------



## JUICE

ok thats a baby anybody else ?? 

maybe rich ??? 


lol


----------



## pisces

my FRT almost 6" , he love eat pellet, but he like eatting in the bottom, so i get sinking pellet for him!!


----------



## JUICE

^^^^ right on , great pics [email protected]! thANKS for sharing [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE

pisces said:


> my FRT almost 6" , he love eat pellet, but he like eatting in the bottom, so i get sinking pellet for him!!


great pics , lets see some more frt guys @!


----------



## JUICE

holy ?!! what a mixed bag of fish you have in there ???


----------



## gmachine19

I updated my thread Justin. Lets see if the link on my signature works...


----------



## JUICE

looks good buddy [email protected]! ^^^


----------



## H .

finally see FRT + Discus!!!


----------



## pisces

hahaha, my FRT with all my cichlids very friendly, because they know almost 3 years now!
only he dont very friendly with my royal pleco, but this 2 weeks, i drop them again, look like okie now! nothing happen!


----------



## eternity302

JUICE said:


> holy ?!! what a mixed bag of fish you have in there ???


LOL! Exactly what I was thinking!
It's nice and odd at the same time! HAHAA~

Cute FRT btw


----------



## m_class2g

thanks juice for helping me get this one.


----------



## eternity302

How the heck did u get it so quick? How much wuz it?


----------



## JUICE

ya man no problems , glad to help !! looks good , we got lucky with this one ! alot of them looked like crap eh ??


----------



## effox

nice pics!


----------



## pisces

that good! got 1 more FRT fans now!!!


----------



## m_class2g

this is my 3rd frt now lol. hopefully ill keep this guy in the long run. seems to be proving himself quite well. swimming a lot lol. not lazy at all.


----------



## JUICE

eternity302 said:


> How the heck did u get it so quick? How much wuz it?


cause im the juice !!!


----------



## Peterchow

m_class2g said:


> thanks juice for helping me get this one.


Nice score !!!!

I was told that the FRT shell needs to be cleaned periodically to avoid excessive slime coating build up on the shell.

Can the FRT experts shed some lights on the above situation ?????

I saw my flagtails started nipping/sucking my FRT's shell, which will help to remove extra slime coating on the FRT's shell.


----------



## JUICE

ive never touched my frt shell ?? and its fine ..

the only thing they need when small , is a bit higher ph and clean clean water ..

and if it has shell curl or a jagged looking shell , cut back on protein foods , stick to veggies [email protected]!


----------



## Peterchow

JUICE said:


> ive never touched my frt shell ?? and its fine ..
> 
> the only thing they need when small , is a bit higher ph and clean clean water ..
> 
> and if it has shell curl or a jagged looking shell , cut back on protein foods , stick to veggies [email protected]!


Thanks, Justin !!!!

Very good advice. Cleaned water + balanced diets will keep the shell healthy.


----------



## JUICE

here are some updated shots of myrtle the turtle [email protected]! getting huge !!!


----------



## beN

getting huge uh oh time for juice to move  hahah..

by the way i think your missing one of your loaches dude


----------



## JUICE

beN said:


> getting huge uh oh time for juice to move  hahah..
> 
> by the way i think your missing one of your loaches dude


ahh its all good in the 210 man , thinned out some fish !!

my loaches are too big for myrtle to snack on , every fish in this tank knows when he/she is around , to swim away >>>>>  lol


----------



## gmachine19

Lol ur lucky ur fish are smart. My turtle snacked on 2 3" pictus cats. One morning, their whole tail was missing. Needless to say, they died.


----------



## pisces

awesome, look little bigger again, must eatting very good!look same as mine size! my pnt around 6"


----------



## JUICE

pisces said:


> awesome, look little bigger again, must eatting very good!look same as mine size! my pnt around 6"


much bigger than 6" thank you 

i have a 10 "clown loach and my turtle is bigger than that .....


----------



## Peterchow

JUICE said:


> much bigger than 6" thank you
> 
> i have a 10 "clown loach and my turtle is bigger than that .....


Very nice FRT, Justin !!!!

Yes, yours is BIG & HEALTHY, just from looking at the picture. May be 2 x 6"


----------



## pisces

JUICE said:


> much bigger than 6" thank you
> 
> i have a 10 "clown loach and my turtle is bigger than that .....


ho, 10 " is big, because i went to IPU burnaby the one FRT big too! i thought ur just 8 " from the pic,thks for sharing!
i want get 1 more clown loach too , any idea where have good deal for less 4 -5 inch! thks


----------



## JUICE

pisces said:


> ho, 10 " is big, because i went to IPU burnaby the one FRT big too! i thought ur just 8 " from the pic,thks for sharing!
> i want get 1 more clown loach too , any idea where have good deal for less 4 -5 inch! thks


ya no problem , hard to tell from pics for sure ..


----------



## JUICE

here are some snacking pics !! dec 29th


----------



## beN

lookn good juice!

lets see some other updates on his tankmates dude!


----------



## Diztrbd1

Myrtle is such an awesome turtle!


----------



## JUICE

Diztrbd1 said:


> Myrtle is such an awesome turtle!


haha thanks john ! 

def the center of attention when we have had ppl over , during the holidays !!


----------



## Peterchow

Wow, your FRT is hugh & very healthy !!!

How big is he now ???? 12"+

Thanks for sharing your beauty !!!!!


----------



## JUICE

beN said:


> lookn good juice!
> 
> lets see some other updates on his tankmates dude!


na ...had to do some thinning out , fish/frt are getting big ...

i need a fishroom to keep everything ..


----------



## beN

JUICE said:


> na ...had to do some thinning out , fish/frt are getting big ...
> 
> i need a fishroom to keep everything ..


no such thing as fish rooms in apartments juice 

time to move eh??


----------



## JUICE

beN said:


> no such thing as fish rooms in apartments juice
> 
> time to move eh??


nope !! i tried that once , i had 7 tanks here double stacked !! 

you dont have to convince me im ready to move out to ridge , giant new homes for cheap , its the wife who doesnt wanna commute [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE

Peterchow said:


> Wow, your FRT is hugh & very healthy !!!
> 
> How big is he now ???? 12"+
> 
> Thanks for sharing your beauty !!!!!


thanks tony ..i mean peter ..>> lol

i really have no idea , all i can tell you is that mrtyle is always growing and bigger than the last pics i put up ?

but i had to make a choice , keep my mrtyle or my loaches ?? so i decided to move them to a friends 108 where they are safe from his constant nipping !!


----------



## Peterchow

JUICE said:


> thanks tony ..i mean peter ..>> lol
> 
> i really have no idea , all i can tell you is that mrtyle is always growing and bigger than the last pics i put up ?
> 
> but i had to make a choice , keep my mrtyle or my loaches ?? so i decided to move them to a friends 108 where they are safe from his constant nipping !!


Good reminder, Justin !!!!!

I will face the same dilema as you when my FRT grows bigger. I found if my FRT is fully fed, he will less bother others. One of these days, I have to check all my bottom dwellers to see if they are nipped.

I was glad I pulled my clown loaches out from my 210G. I found clown loaches are more like discus that they do better in a species tank only with plecos. Otherwise, the big ones tend to scratch themselves from getting super hyper with other monsters.


----------



## JUICE

sleeping beauty !!!


----------



## JUICE

here is my 1000th post , i found it fitting to be mr myrtle !!


----------



## Diztrbd1

congrats on the 1000th post lol always great to see more pix of Myrtle and the gang


----------



## JUICE

Diztrbd1 said:


> congrats on the 1000th post lol always great to see more pix of Myrtle and the gang


thanks john ... your almost there haha


----------



## Diztrbd1

JUICE said:


> thanks john ... your almost there haha


omg I didn't even realize that Justin lol just posted #1000 on another thread & realized it haha


----------



## JUICE

Diztrbd1 said:


> omg I didn't even realize that Justin lol just posted #1000 on another thread & realized it haha


thats too funny man ..


----------



## JUICE

JUST snapped a few pics of myrtle my turtle [email protected]! enjoying some tomatoes ...


----------



## Diztrbd1

Bout time! only been a year lol Justin, I was just wondering about Myrtle the other day, glad to see some new pix! How big is Myrtle now?


----------



## beN

somebody looks fantastic! hows the tank mates doing??


----------



## JUICE

ya it has been a while, i havent been on much very busy with my new son rhys !! :bigsmile:

myrtle is quite bigger than before thats for sure , i dont notice it much , but when ppl come visit they are shocked how huge he/she is and my other fish as well ..lol


----------



## onefishtwofish

congrats on the birth of rhys. did i miss the announcement and pics? judging by the size of the legs, myrtle is well fed and happy!


----------



## JUICE

onefishtwofish said:


> congrats on the birth of rhys. did i miss the announcement and pics? judging by the size of the legs, myrtle is well fed and happy!


thanks cathy . i think claudia made a announcement , but alot of newbs on here these days ..>>lol


----------



## Diztrbd1

Claudia had posted it: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/congratz-juice-22986/ ...don't remember seeing any pix however....probably be a year before we see them too lol j/k


----------



## JUICE

hahaa john , nice one !! ok fine , just for that im posting pics ... soon [email protected]@!



Diztrbd1 said:


> Claudia had posted it: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/congratz-juice-22986/ ...don't remember seeing any pix however....probably be a year before we see them too lol j/k


----------



## JUICE

hey virual check this thread !


----------



## alexafg

hey is this turtle still for sale . or where can i find turtle to put in my 72g bow front tank ?


----------



## alexafg

send me pm plz if u know where can i buy turtle thanks


----------



## JUICE

gonna miss mr myrtle


----------



## Diztrbd1

No good bye pix? Gonna miss him too. Just glad to hear you found a good home for him. Do you know what size his new home is?


----------



## m_class2g

Diztrbd1 said:


> No good bye pix? Gonna miss him too. Just glad to hear you found a good home for him. Do you know what size his new home is?


Here is one last pic before myrtle was shipped. PNT went into a 300 gallon tub.


----------



## JUICE

any pics mike ? from customer



m_class2g said:


> Here is one last pic before myrtle was shipped. PNT went into a 300 gallon tub.


----------



## m_class2g

JUICE said:


> any pics mike ? from customer


Nothing yet. I think its hard to snap pics of your pnt since hes in a pond. 300 gal pond that is.


----------

